# Dont buy ammo from Interstate Pawn inc on Olive rd..



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

I just went there today and saw some 9mm Hollow point bullets for $12.50 which I thought was a good buy, before I bought them I asked them if they were reloaded and they told me they weren't.. when I finally bought them and came back to the house to inspect them I find out that they had indications of it being reloaded..1) the 25 pack that I bought had a variety of different brands stamped on the back.. wcc, Winchester,fiocchi, pmc , speer, etc. 2) one of the shell castings was actually busted and reloaded which I found out after confronting them about it. Just thought Id warn you guys of their dealings, they refused to give me a refund so all I can do is try to warn others with my findings.I usually wont be upset but I did some researching and found out that Glocks don't handle reloads very well and it can cause catastrophic failures which is why they recommend factory ammunition. This is the first and my last time buying ammo from a pawn shop. These pictures below shows the ammo's condition that I placed in my used plastic ammo holder.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

come on now... what's the real story? 2 posts and you go to doggin out a local business? i've never even heard of interstate but that's ridiculous for anyone to do this. if you had your doubts, why wouldn't you open the box and take a peak?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Bang ouch !!*

Some of that is milsurp also. That could make it even worse.

$12.50 for 25 really ain't a great deal anywho. BTW....Any Glock will easily and gladly handle any SAAMI spec ammo on the market. ---SAWMAN


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

well the ammunition came in a small plastic zip lock bag,so i could see the contents. I bought it knowing that the ammunition was used in a sense that it had been handled with but not fired through and then reloaded,they kept trying to reassure me that these weren't reloaded but as you can see from the pictures. I guess your right, I could have visually inspected each of the bullets individually before buying them , but I did not. It still doesn't change the fact that they sold me reloaded ammunition when they told me they weren't. If you want me to post a picture of my recipe before you call BS, i could do that too.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

let me clear the air. i was not calling BS in the sense to say i don't believe you. i just figured there were some more details because that's just crazy for a business to do that and then not give a refund when the buyer realized it. of course no one gives returns or exchanges on ammo, but something like this is really weird. 

is it possible the guy who said they weren't reloads didn't know what he was talking about??


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I barely take the word of a national ammo company about reloaded or not... I dang sure ain't gonna take the word of a Pawn Shark regarding mixed ammo in a ziplock bag... Heck... how would they even know? The pawer told them it was factory loads?
Brent


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

It could be that he didnt know what he was talking about , or it could be he just didnt want to admit that they were reloads and give me my refund. He even said " I guarantee you they arent reloads", and when I asked him I could get a refund because I did not feel comfortable using the bullets because of the possible signs of reloads, he pointed to a sign that said no refunds. Wheres the guarantee when there is signs of reload and a policy of no refunds?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

hogdogs said:


> Heck... how would they even know? The pawer told them it was factory loads?
> Brent


good point...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hmmmm??*

I'd be willing to bet that the shop knew that they were reloads. They make it a point to know everything about everything in their store.

What I'm wondering about is how'd they get them. Did someone sell them a batch? Are they actually having someone make them to be sold by them? 

If someone gets hurt by the product that they are selling they are still liable. You'd think that they would not want to come this close to a law suite. ---SAWMAN


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds like this shop is practicing the "ignorance is bliss" policy on the liability associated with selling ammo that is known faulty. I must say though i normally will open a box of shells and inspect them even if it is at walmart. I check to see if it a full box, that the casings all match what is marked on the box and finally pick a few random samples to inspect for the stated bullet style. JMO.


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the shop knew that they were reloads. They make it a point to know everything about everything in their store.
> 
> What I'm wondering about is how'd they get them. Did someone sell them a batch? Are they actually having someone make them to be sold by them?
> 
> If someone gets hurt by the product that they are selling they are still liable. You'd think that they would not want to come this close to a law suite. ---SAWMAN


 
I know that they actually still have a few "bags of ammo" that are supposively factory. I know for sure they have another 25 count batch of 9mm like the one I purchased that might be reloaded but cant say for sure.


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

Im just glad that I caught that one casing that was blown before I went to the gun range in two weeks.. could have caused a kb and/or seriously injuring me in the process.


----------



## Tacticool (Jul 22, 2010)

I am a firm believer in spending less is best, but I would never buy ammunition in a zip lock bag from a pawn shop considering Walmart sells Federal FMJ for $10 for 50 rounds.


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

Tacticool said:


> I am a firm believer in spending less is best, but I would never buy ammunition in a zip lock bag from a pawn shop considering Walmart sells Federal FMJ for $10 for 50 rounds.


I believe that too, which is why I have 8 boxes of those federals and 4 boxes of monarchs, I made a mistake by buying those hollow points from a pawn shop , never agian..


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*A Definate NO,NO !!*

Well stated ---> ammo in a zip lock bag laying on some shelf in a pawn shop ='s a definite no no. This is a great example of a lesson learned for not much money or time. You came out auk.

Cheap is good,Wal-Mart ammo is cheap,soooooo.........---SAWMAN


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Reloads*



no_control said:


> Im just glad that I caught that one casing that was blown before I went to the gun range in two weeks.. could have caused a kb and/or seriously injuring me in the process.


The round with the split case WOULD have caused some type of damage.. had it been shot in a Glock...no doubt about it. Not knocking Glocks as I own them and consider them to be the most reliable pistol on the market. Glock barrels are not made to shoot reloads especially the .40s which have had the most failures with almost all of them sooting reloads. My Glocks have aftermarket barrels because I am a reloader and shoot reloads in all my weapons.

Whoever the reloader was that produced the rounds in question should be in jail. At least one round would have caused an injury. Reloads are most times more accurate than factories(imho), and cheaper to shoot. This being said they are only as good as the disipline used to create them.

I only load for myself and would never reload for anyone.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Reloads arent the problem with glocks, its cast lead bullets 

polygonal rifling will foul up quick from lead, doesnt stop me from shooting it

That case is clearly damaged, could easily cause a Kaboom with any gun, supported chamber or not

Interstate pawn sucks not only for selling you this crap, BUT also for asking above retail on USED guns

They are Worse than a used car lot


----------



## no_control (Jul 18, 2010)

they have a intratec tec-9 there for over 500...


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

It is a pawn shop......what do you expect?...



George


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Come On Guys*

:no: First off, if it was a Glock that allowed the brass to split like that, it would be at the case head,NOT in the middle. So WRONG :laughing: In a Glock,the case head is purposefully not fully supported for reliability. That's it,nothing sinister I assure you.

Next...it is not the cast lead bullets that are bad for the Glocks,it is the bafoons that don't have the common sense to give their weapon a proper cleaning. You can shoot all the HARD CAST that you want to outta your Glock as long as you clean about every 100rds. Also,do not shoot jacketed bullets outta a Glock after have shot hard cast,until a proper cleaning of the bbl and chamber. 

I have shot hundreds of hard cast outta both my Glocks(OEM bbl) with no thermonuclear explosions. The aftermarket bbl manufacturers want you to believe that you gotta have one of their bbls. Most actually believe this.---SAWMAN


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> :no: First off, if it was a Glock that allowed the brass to split like that, it would be at the case head,NOT in the middle. So WRONG :laughing: In a Glock,the case head is purposefully not fully supported for reliability. That's it,nothing sinister I assure you.
> 
> Next...it is not the cast lead bullets that are bad for the Glocks,it is the bafoons that don't have the common sense to give their weapon a proper cleaning. You can shoot all the HARD CAST that you want to outta your Glock as long as you clean about every 100rds. Also,do not shoot jacketed bullets outta a Glock after have shot hard cast,until a proper cleaning of the bbl and chamber.
> 
> I have shot hundreds of hard cast outta both my Glocks(OEM bbl) with no thermonuclear explosions. The aftermarket bbl manufacturers want you to believe that you gotta have one of their bbls. Most actually believe this.---SAWMAN


First off no one said it was a Glock that caused the split case, and no one was knocking Glock. What you said about the cast ammo is correct but....everyone doesn't know this. There have been kbooms with the Glock 40's. Usually the damage is a blown magazine, sometimes worse. Go to the AR15 site and look under the handgun section and do a search on kbooms. I prefer the wolf barrels on my Glock23 for this reason. Again I am not knocking Glock. If I had to pull the trigger to save my life I would want it to be a Glock.:yes:


----------



## Interstate pawn (Jul 31, 2010)

I am a manager of Interstate Pawn and was quite surprised to see these postings. Management and employees strive to provide excellent customer service as well as offering quality merchandise at a reasonable price. If you you are not satisfied with merchandise purchased from our store, please return it for a refund. Please ask for the manager.


----------

